

BookSprouts, A Social Network For Book Worms And Clubs - kwamenum86
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/27/booksprouts-a-social-network-for-book-worms-and-clubs/

======
tptacek
Why is this better than GoodReads?

~~~
ecommercematt
Exactly. There might be room for this site, just as there's room for Digg,
Reddit, and plenty of other social news aggregators, but this appears to be in
no way ground breaking. It barely enhances one's ability to use, learn from,
and enjoy books, in basically the same way as several other sites with similar
functionality (LibraryThing, Shelfari, Goodreads, etc.).

